

Surviving The Current Developer Drought - mdubov
http://www.mmdtech.com/articles/surviving-the-current-developer-drought/

======
james-skemp
Here's where I stopped:

"Another route is to consider sponsoring a bright foreign developer.
Transferring a student visa or an existing work visa isn’t as difficult as
starting from scratch, but certainty is a cumbersome and expensive process. On
the flip side you will end up paying a lower salary and receiving a higher
level of commitment (switching jobs is more difficult when you require
sponsorship)."

No. No. No.

If they realize you've put them into a corner they'll either slack off and
you'll be back where you were before, or stuck with someone who doesn't work.

